# 10 speed Raleigh Chopper $3500



## Sped Man (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes, this bad boy is rare but $3500 rare is another question. Several years ago I could have picked one up for $500, my how times have changed. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Raleigh-Cho...527?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4177656b37


----------

